# Moving



## dorothy1947 (Apr 8, 2011)

We're moving from Last Cruces, NM to Mountain Home, AR! ARE THERE any Knitting/Crochet groups in Mountain Home? We leave here Oct. 25, arrive there about Oct. 30th. We may not have internet from 3 to 6 months, but I will drive to their library to keep in touch occasionally until we have our own internet. We'll be living in our 8 x 30 ft. RV that has no slide outs, so is a bit cramped. We're on a waiting list for an apartment at the Good Samaritan retirement place in Mountain Home.


----------



## not enough yarn (May 29, 2012)

Is it mt.home Idaho? My SIL lived there many years ago her husband retired from the Air Force from there. They had been in Tucson before there. When I asked about the move she commented we went from a hot dry desert to a cold windy one. My son worked in a town near Boise said it was ok and worked in Bonner's Farrey he liked it there. Good luck with your move.


----------



## Charlotte80 (Jan 24, 2011)

Isn't AR for Arkansas? Good luck with your move.


----------



## LindaLu (Mar 9, 2011)

Good Luck. Sounds like you have it all worked out. I dread the thought.


----------



## susandkline (Oct 26, 2015)

Good luck with your move.


----------



## vikicooks (Nov 1, 2013)

Moves can be very stressful- good luck with the change!


----------



## Mitzi (May 8, 2011)

We were visiting there in december. It is beautiful. Our nephew is a doctor there and has a large ranch. His wife raises horses and bird dogs. We really enjoyed the area. I think you will like it.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

You will love it in Mountain Home. It is a beautiful place to live. We have gone camping there before. I can't tell you about any knitting groups tho. Enjoy your new home. XX


----------



## klrober (Mar 20, 2013)

Check out the library & see if they have a group right there. Also the Senior center May have something.


----------



## Jalsh (Aug 6, 2012)

Ravelry will list groups in the area.


----------



## GardenGirl (Apr 23, 2011)

Good luck with your move. You'll make new friends and soon it will feel like "home."


----------



## IndigoSpinner (Jul 9, 2011)

If you want to get on the internet, at least a little for the interim, check out Freedom Pop. They have internet hotspot hardware for reasonably low prices and a small amount of internet time free, or a bit more for very low price. You'll have to check if your new home has reception for this, because the connection is basically the same as a cell phone. It's worth checking out, though.

http://www.freedompop.com/devices/freedom-spot-lte


----------



## kig (May 19, 2015)

Just went to Arkansas to my daughter's wedding. She took me to a knit shop in Mt. Home there was a group there called Damm Knitters. (not sure of spelling.) they meet every week. They were very welcoming and I enjoyed a good hour with them. If I lived there I would join them. The shop is small and also does flowers.


----------



## knittingnanna19 (Nov 6, 2013)

The best of luck with your move and wishing you all that is good with your new life.


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

good luck with your move and wishing you lots of happiness in your new home


----------



## whitetail (Feb 19, 2011)

Good luck with your move, hope you makes lots of new friends and a good knitting group


----------



## PatofWi (Apr 14, 2014)

Wishing you the best with you move. I have lived in the same house since 1987 and swear I will never move.


----------



## marib7 (Aug 1, 2011)

I live in mountain home,ar. Welcome. I belong to a group called chatting needles. We make items for hospice and cancer patients. Would love to meet you.


----------



## thomsonact (Mar 30, 2014)

kig said:


> Just went to Arkansas to my daughter's wedding. She took me to a knit shop in Mt. Home there was a group there called Damm Knitters. (not sure of spelling.) they meet every week. They were very welcoming and I enjoyed a good hour with them. If I lived there I would join them. The shop is small and also does flowers.


I love to smell a florists! Wouldn't that be nice__yarn and flowers!


----------



## Pollard (Sep 17, 2011)

We must embrace all our steps in life - that's what it is all about after all. Blessings for your move, and wish you well. Winifred.


----------



## auntiehenno (Apr 8, 2012)

Have a safe journey dear KP'er. And best wishes as you settle in your new home.


----------



## ceciliavillabona (Oct 2, 2011)

Wishing you lots of luck, moving is very stressful, but you sound on top of it, and with the internet, even ocasionally you will always be a part of KP community, isn't it a hearth warming thought? I just love this group of dedicated experts with support, encouragement, inspiration.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Oh my, drive safely. Try not to let your DH annoy you too much. Safe travels.


----------



## Bunyip (Jan 1, 2012)

I moved about a few weeks ago and still trying to sort myself out, I went from 1 room to 5! Lol. Good luck.


----------

